# Looking for a how to for apple ice wine



## bear01 (Jan 28, 2013)

I recently saw a TV show where they made apple ice wine. Does anybody have a recipe or can you tell me how to make apple ice wine?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 28, 2013)

bear01,

Welcome aboard! 

Apple ice wine, or ice cider sounds a lot like how New Englanders make their Apple Jack.

A quick search shows that it is kind of a cross between ice wine and hard cider, the similarities to Apple Jack are almost 100%.

I think it is a good marketing strategy, call it Apple Jack and the East Coast likes it, call it Apple Ice Wine and everyone wants to try it! 

Here are a few links:

How We make Ice Cider

Wine Maker Mag


Another link

Possibly another link

Basically, just punch in "Make Ice Cider" into Google search and you have enough reading material to keep you busy!

I hope that this helps

Tom


----------

